# Fishing Frenzy Pay Lake



## Rembis50

Anybody ever been here? Its outside of Marion. Thinking about taking a trip there to get a trophy cat. Its about an hour drive from me so I don't want to waste the gas haha. I know its like $15 for 12 hours of fishing


----------



## Mr. A

Ha ha, in before the lock!

Mr. A


----------



## Rembis50

Mr. A said:


> Ha ha, in before the lock!
> 
> Mr. A


What? Lol

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lundy

Rembis50,

Paylakes for large catfish are a very controversial topic for discussion.

The large catfish for these paylakes are collected from wild fish populations, many from the Ohio River. There are many fishermen that do not agree with wild fish, a public resource, being taken and stocked into a small lake so some guy can make some money. Also the condition of the fish in these lakes is certainly, as a rule, not the best.

So when you say you want to visit one of these lakes to catch a big cat there will be many that just don't like it or agree with it.

I think most of these same people that are opposed to these "trophy catfish paylakes" have no problem with paylakes that stock farm raised catfish for peoples fishing fun. However none of the big cats are farm raised, they are all, 100% wild fish that have been removed.

Just wanted you to know what is up and why.


----------



## Rembis50

Lundy said:


> Rembis50,
> 
> Paylakes for large catfish are a very controversial topic for discussion.
> 
> The large catfish for these paylakes are collected from wild fish populations, many from the Ohio River. There are many fishermen that do not agree with wild fish, a public resource, being taken and stocked into a small lake so some guy can make some money. Also the condition of the fish in these lakes is certainly, as a rule, not the best.
> 
> So when you say you want to visit one of these lakes to catch a big cat there will be many that just don't like it or agree with it.
> 
> I think most of these same people that are opposed to these "trophy catfish paylakes" have no problem with paylakes that stock farm raised catfish for peoples fishing fun. However none of the big cats are farm raised, they are all, 100% wild fish that have been removed.
> 
> Just wanted you to know what is up and why.


I don't much about pay lakes so thanks for the education! I have never fished one before and did not know thats how they operate. Thanks so much

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mr. A

Rembis50 said:


> What? Lol
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Lundy hit it spot on. 

Look, many understand you just want to have a good time and catch a big fish. There is no problem with that. What most cannot stomach is the problems Lundy posted about.



Mr. A


----------



## Rembis50

Mr. A said:


> Lundy hit it spot on.
> 
> Look, many understand you just want to have a good time and catch a big fish. There is no problem with that. What most cannot stomach is the problems Lundy posted about.
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. A


Are all pay lakes ran like that? Are there any that actually farm raise their fish?

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## CWG

Lundy said:


> Rembis50,
> 
> Paylakes for large catfish are a very controversial topic for discussion.
> 
> The large catfish for these paylakes are collected from wild fish populations, many from the Ohio River. .


I. had. no. idea.

Surprised the state allows it. 
Imagine trapping a buck, and putting it in pen?
Not those steroid jacked pen raised deer for fenced hunt, trapping a wild buck-or turkey, or yote, and turning it loose, for a money hunt.
State would shut that down _yesterday._


----------



## ducky152000

Lundy said:


> Rembis50,
> 
> Paylakes for large catfish are a very controversial topic for discussion.
> 
> The large catfish for these paylakes are collected from wild fish populations, many from the Ohio River. There are many fishermen that do not agree with wild fish, a public resource, being taken and stocked into a small lake so some guy can make some money. Also the condition of the fish in these lakes is certainly, as a rule, not the best.
> 
> So when you say you want to visit one of these lakes to catch a big cat there will be many that just don't like it or agree with it.
> 
> I think most of these same people that are opposed to these "trophy catfish paylakes" have no problem with paylakes that stock farm raised catfish for peoples fishing fun. However none of the big cats are farm raised, they are all, 100% wild fish that have been removed.
> 
> Just wanted you to know what is up and why.


Thank you for giving him the info before one us did. Great job being a moderator!


----------



## ducky152000

CWG said:


> I. had. no. idea.
> 
> Surprised the state allows it.
> Imagine trapping a buck, and putting it in pen?
> Not those steroid jacked pen raised deer for fenced hunt, trapping a wild buck-or turkey, or yote, and turning it loose, for a money hunt.
> State would shut that down _yesterday._


The state does not allow it. But I have to admit I dont believe they try very hard at stopping it.


----------



## whodeynati

Lundy said:


> Rembis50,
> 
> Paylakes for large catfish are a very controversial topic for discussion.
> 
> The large catfish for these paylakes are collected from wild fish populations, many from the Ohio River. There are many fishermen that do not agree with wild fish, a public resource, being taken and stocked into a small lake so some guy can make some money. Also the condition of the fish in these lakes is certainly, as a rule, not the best.
> 
> So when you say you want to visit one of these lakes to catch a big cat there will be many that just don't like it or agree with it.
> 
> I think most of these same people that are opposed to these "trophy catfish paylakes" have no problem with paylakes that stock farm raised catfish for peoples fishing fun. However none of the big cats are farm raised, they are all, 100% wild fish that have been removed.
> 
> Just wanted you to know what is up and why.


Spot on! 
I may have to save this word for word, and use it for future reference. Well put!


----------



## Fisherman 3234

Great response, to a major issue!!!!


----------



## Mr. A

Rembis50 said:


> Are all pay lakes ran like that? Are there any that actually farm raise their fish?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I do not know of any really. Most of the pay lakes I have seen all offer the chance at monster Blues and Flatties; neither of which would find a pond or small lake very hospitable. Let alone grow to the size they advertise.

I'm not even sure there are pay lakes for bass and other game fish besides fast fish.

Mr. A


----------



## Lundy

As a kid, many, many years ago I used to fish Spring lakes Pay Lake, East of Columbus a little ways. All farm raised, trucked in, catfish. I didn't fish much for the cats, I fished it during the winter and early spring for the trout they would stock. 

I never really got into the paylake catfish thing or catfish at all for that matter. The 8-10" long bobbers and some unwritten catfisherman rule that if fishing from one bank you must cast all the way across the lakes to fish close the opposite bank

I never have had a problem with that type of paylake. It provided a fishing opportunity to me, and later to my young children, that I, they, wouldn't have had otherwise.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

I've fished Lake O Springs in Canton a long time ago. Nice little clean spring fed lake. Different generation of paylakes like Lundy has described. I fished for the bass and bluegill. These new paylakes seem more like those internet gambling parlors than something of a real outdoor experience. They do lotteries and stuff like that. Its barely even about fishing from some of the ads I've seen. Its all about that chance at a big pot! Weird.


----------



## BanksideBandit

I know guys who fish paylakes all the time and like massillon said it is literally more about gambling than fishing.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jhouser

http://www.wdrb.com/story/25775167/catfish-controversy-in-kentucky-waters

Here is a great article on the issue. It's something we need to be fully aware of as catfish anglers and conservationists. Please be aware and understand the magnifications that these commercial fisherman are having on our water ways. 




Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------

